# Question about my Siena. What year?



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I bought my Siena a few months back, from a Florida bike shop. It was advertised as a 2006 Siena, brand new, with 9 speed Ultegra and Cosmos wheels (all brand new). The whole thing, conditions, price and shipping was perfect for me, even though not the Litepseed kit as listed...

Now I'm examining my bike which I like a lot, but cannot understand certain details. Perhaps a Litespeed expert can help?

I hope the only picture I have at this point can show it but here it is:

My bike is a ML Siena 2006 and has the cable stops welded to the head tube. All other models, including web site info or other bikes seen to date have them on the down tube. What gives? Different production?

Also my fork is a very nice "Litespeed" marked fork, with aluminium tips, and all recent builds have easton forks or Real Desing...

What do you think?
Thanks for your attention.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

By the way, picture was taken after I just got the bike, I did cut my fork tube and tweek my position!!! (Also those thinks in the trunk are roller-skis and boots for summer training!)


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

It is an 06 for sure.

Best,

H


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*Thanks HK!*



HerbertK said:


> It is an 06 for sure.
> 
> Best,
> 
> H



Any reason why my friend's bike (which could be "older" for a 06) has the stops on the down tube? Different production batch? His was sold through a Canadian distributor/shop, mine by an american... It's all I can asssume.

That said, I've always prefered the stops on the head tube, for it prevents cable rub...and makes for shorter housing. Not that either is an actual issue on a (light) ti frame!!


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought a demo bike from Litespeed this fall and it is the same frame as that and it was the bike that they demoed throughout the year as an 07 model. Mine has as much different kit but it is the same frame. It could be an early 07 model or a late 06 model that had the same stuff going on as the 07's.

check it: http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/new/siena.aspx


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*thanks all*



rockcrusher said:


> I just bought a demo bike from Litespeed this fall and it is the same frame as that and it was the bike that they demoed throughout the year as an 07 model. Mine has as much different kit but it is the same frame. It could be an early 07 model or a late 06 model that had the same stuff going on as the 07's.
> 
> check it: http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/new/siena.aspx



Thanks. I'd pretty much gathered that by myself, but wanted some "expert" advice. I,ve only managed a few hundred k's on my bike before snow fell, and now I'm doing some indoor training only. Can't wait for the spring.

btw, I'm a big Pixies fan rockcrusher... And Black F./Franck Black just as well.

ciao.


----------

